

Ask HN - When should a web app send marketing emails? - factorialboy
http://srirangan.net/2012-05-when-should-a-web-app-send-marketing-emails

======
factorialboy
An email from Asana asking me to "Do great things" triggered this post.

I have nothing against Asana, I _love_ their app and will recommend it to my
team for the next project, but I didn't expect this email from them.

Also, lets not make this Asana specific. Its a very common pattern for web
apps to send out needless marketing emails.

When did this become acceptable?

